# أنتظروا مفاجئتي !!!



## م.علي عبد الناصر (21 مارس 2008)

*حصريا !!! كنز المساحه لمهندسي المساحة*

وبعد طووول أنتظار ....
حصريا !!! كنز المساحة لمهندسي المساحه
برنـــــــــــامـــج التشغيـــل
برنامج تسريع تحميل الملفات
المدخل الى علم المساحة
المساحه الارضية
المساحه العمليه
المساحه التصويريه
المساحه الجيوديسيه
تقنية مدنية مساحة
المدخل لعمل مساحة في الطرق
التوقيع المساحي
الرفع التفصيلي
الرفع الطبوغرافي
المضلعات
الحساب المساحي
كتاب تعليم الرسم المساحي
الاوتوكاد في المساحة
الاستشعار عن بعد
أعمال الميزانية
الجي بي أس
كتاب تعلم التوتل ستيشن لايكا
اِستخدام جهــاز النوتال ستيشن موديل 
510--set 610
مراجعه عامه على المساحه المستويه
مسائل على المساحه المستويه​ 
الرجاء من سيادتكم الدعاء لي بالنجاح الدائم ​

وأي أستشاره أتصل بيا على

_تنويه__ هام للعضو الكريم_
_يحظر وضع وسائل الاتصال بالمشاركات_
_مشرف القسم عمروعلى3_​​


----------



## مرادعبدالله (21 مارس 2008)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (21 مارس 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكري*م


----------



## اياد الكوز (21 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## assoos (22 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا يا مهندس علي


----------



## دايم العز (22 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة على جهودك المباركة

وفتح الله عليك وزادك من فضله


شكرا


----------



## الحزن النبيل (22 مارس 2008)

*جاري التحميل

جزاك الله ألف خير وزادك من فضله وعلمه

لك ودي*


----------



## ahmadj5 (22 مارس 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووور


----------



## salah abd (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ياأخي


----------



## زيدهادي (24 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (24 مارس 2008)

إن الكريم لكالربيع تحبه للحسن فيه 
جزاك الله خيرا وسدد خطاك


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (24 مارس 2008)

أشكركم جميعا و أتمنى أن نكون في جنان الفردوس معا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (24 مارس 2008)

thank you
.................


----------



## tiger_eye (24 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد الفجال (24 مارس 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكري*م
__________________
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

جزك الله اعظم الخير

:1::14:


----------



## محمد الفجال (24 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى فى الله مره اخرى
نظرا للمجهود العظيم
محمد الفجال
فنى مساحه


----------



## abosalah1 (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (26 مارس 2008)

شكرأ يا كبير


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 مارس 2008)

ربنا يجزيك خير ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## اسماعيل الوسيم (28 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

ألف شكر علي المجهود


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (29 مارس 2008)

شكر خاص وارجو الاميل لكى اتعرف عليك اكتر


----------



## specimen (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخي الكريم


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (30 مارس 2008)

*أنا في الخدمه*

انا في الخدمه واميلي على yaho0o
ali_abdelnaser89​ 
أرجووووو أن تكونووو بخيررر 
وادعولي كتيرر بالنجاح عشان داخل على مرحله صعبه جدا
:10:​


----------



## abobikir (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا فيما تقدمونه للعالم العربي والإسلامي0


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2008)

اشكر الاخ الفاضل علي هذا الكنز النادر


----------



## عبد الحميد يوسف (10 أبريل 2008)

الشكر اجزله لك يا اخي


----------



## فدك الزهراء (10 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فعلا كنز أخي الكريم أثقل الله به ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عبده المصري (10 أبريل 2008)

من علمنى حرفا صرت له عبدآ


----------



## فلاح الراشد (12 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وفتح الله عليك وزادك من فضله


----------



## محمود الكامل (12 أبريل 2008)

نسال المولى عزوجل ان يوفقك


----------



## kawahalabja (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hussie_am (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (21 أبريل 2008)

الزول السمح فات الكبار والقدرو

شكرا يا باشمهندس
تلفونك دا سوداني ولا زين


----------



## نانسى العزب (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم........
اشكرك و ربنا يكرمك ويصلح حالك وحال الامة الاسلامية جميعا.....
((( لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله )))


----------



## hadri (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة على جهودك المباركة

وفتح الله عليك وزادك من فضله


شكرا


----------



## لهون جاف (4 مايو 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (4 مايو 2008)

:31:جزاك _اللـــــــــــــــــه_ خيرا:31:
:31:ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:31:
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ​


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اميرةالحنية (6 مايو 2008)

مشكر على الموضوع استفدنا منها وزادك الله علما


----------



## جان فال جان (6 مايو 2008)

الله حيا القبطاي و الله


----------



## عماد عطا (7 مايو 2008)

:14::14::1::1:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## نون محمود (8 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير
ووفقك و سدد خطاك


----------



## sameh mohmed (9 مايو 2008)

الف شكر ربنا يوفقك فى درستك


----------



## بةمو (9 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل الفردوس مثواكم


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (11 مايو 2008)

:1::1::1::1:
مشكور اخي


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (11 مايو 2008)

:5::55::33::81::15::69::4::14::80::32::3::31::2::67::13::79::30::78::12::29::1::63:


----------



## محمود نمر سيد (11 مايو 2008)

:5::55::33::81::15::69::4::14::80::32::3::31::2::67::13::79::30::78::12::29:مشكور اخي:1:


----------



## نشات الحسيني (15 مايو 2008)

:63:شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع .
ونتمني ان يستمر في اعطاء المزيد .

مهندس مساحة / عمر الحسيني


----------



## نجيب 8000 (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة على جهودك المباركة

وفتح الله عليك وزادك من فضله


شكرا


----------



## بيسوكات (16 مايو 2008)

عندى جهاز سوكيا جديد نوفى ولا اعرف كيف ااخذ الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى الجهاز ارجو افادتى


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (16 مايو 2008)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## المهندسكو (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك و وفقك الله دنيا وآخرة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا اخ علي وفقك الله


----------



## محمد عودة القيسي (8 أغسطس 2008)

سلام ..يا اخي العزيز ان دل هذا عملك على شيء فانما يدل على انك من امة محمد صلى الله عليه و آله الذي قال..احبب لاخيك ماتحب لنفسك..وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## مهدي الشحب (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخي بارك الله فيك وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## الفاتح نورى (10 أغسطس 2008)

_والله اللسان يعجز عن الشكر واعطاءك حقك كماينبغى._


----------



## محمد عودة القيسي (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...لو كان ملف التعليم للتوتل مدعوم بصور لشاشة الجهاز يكون افضل بكثير جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## محمد عودة القيسي (11 أغسطس 2008)

عفوا لان البعض لا يملك الجهاز و ذلك بسبب ثمنه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (20 أغسطس 2008)

الى كل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام أهلا ومرحب بيكم انتظروا اكبر مفاجأه مساحيه في عالم المساحه في شهر رمضان الكريم الرجاء من سيادتكم الدعاء لي بالقبول بشعبة المساحه الهندسيه بالكليه عند كل صلاه وعند كل فطر...
رمضان كريم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (20 أغسطس 2008)

*الله يكرمك أخى الفاضل ويهبك القبول إن شاء تعالى *


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله يوفقك ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## ابو معاذ وسارة (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اما بنعمة ربك فحدث..الحمد لله رب العالمين!


----------



## garary (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يوفقك ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## خابور (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعينك ويعطيك العافية


----------



## م وائل حسنى (26 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يوفقك واتمنى لك كل التقدم ويجازيك الله خيرا


----------



## اسعد حامد (31 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوه المحترمين 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك 
بالله عليكم افيدوني في كيفية تحميل هذه الملفات لانني اواجه مشكله فيها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
مشكور وبارك الله فيك
كل عام وانتم بخير *رمضان كريم*


----------



## بدرالعراق (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وثبت الله اجرك بجاه الشهر الفضيل


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*السعودية-الرياض*

السلام عليكم
جزيت يامهندس على وان شاء الله جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (1 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## حسام يونس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

والله ما قصرت 
جزاك الله خيرا 
رمضـــــــــــان كريــــــــــــم


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*حصريا .. اكبر مفاجأة رمضانيه لطلاب ومهندسي المساحه*

*بعد طول أنتظار ,,, حصريا المفاحأه الرمضانيه *
*لقد تم أعداد سي دي ديفيدي يشمل على جميع مايهتم به طلاب و مهندسي المساحه سواء في العمل الميداني او العمل المكتبي *​ 
*تحتوي هذه الاسطوانة على *
​*:*​ 
*المساحه الهندسيه*​ 

*كتب عن المـساحه الهندسيه:*​ 


*المدخل الى علم المساحه.*​ 

*المساحه العمليه*​ 

*المساحة الارضية.*​ 

*المساحه التصويريه.*​ 

*المساحه الجيوديسيه.*​ 

*الرفع التفصيلي*​ 

*الرفع الطبوغرافي.*​ 

*التوقيع المساحي.*​ 

*الحساب المساحي.*​ 

*المضلعات.*​ 

*تقنية مدنية مساحة.*​ 

*المدخل لعمل مساحة في الطرق.*​ 

*كتاب تعليم الرسم المساحي.*​ 

*الاستشعار عن بعد.*​ 

*نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS.*​ 

*مراجعه عامه على المساحه المستويه.*​ 

*مسائل في المساحة المستوية*​ 


*برامـــــــج المساحه الهندسيه:*​ 


*التصميم الهندسي ( الاتوكاد ).*​ 

*- اتوكاد 2002*​ 

*- اتوكاد 2004*​ 

*- اتوكاد 2007*​ 

*- محول ملفات اتوكاد.*​ 

*رسم أشكال سطح الارض ( السيرفر )*​ 

*تصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) *​ 

*تصميم المنزل ( home land pro )*​ 

*محول القياسات ( converter )*​ 


*تعليم أجهزة المساحه الهندسيه:*​ 


*أعمال الميزانيه .( كتاب بالصور )*​ 

*التوتل ستيشن.(فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه )*​ 

*جي بي أس ( كتب بالصور )*​ 


*تعليم برامج المساحه الهندسيه*​ 


*برنامج التصميم الهندسي اتوكاد 2000 ( كتاب بالصور )*​ 
*اتوكاد 2006 ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).*

*برنامج رسم أشكال سطح الارض السيرفر ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).*
*برنامج الميكروستيشن. ( كتاب بالصوره )*
*برنامج لتصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) ( كتاب بالصور ).*
*برنامج المدخل الاحصائي ( SPSS ) ( كتاب بالصور (*​






*مجلات المساحه هندسيه.*​ 


*أصدرين من جمعية المساحه المصريه .*​ 
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*ويمكنك الحصول على هذا السي دي بارسال رساله قصيره مكتوب فيها الاسم والعنوان والبريد الالكتروني وسوف يتم الرد عليك برساله بعد48 ساعه على كيفية الحصول على هذا الس دي *
*سواء عبر البريد السريع أو عبر البريد الالكتروني على الرقم التالي *********** مجانا *
*نسألكم خير الدعاء*​






*تم أعداد هذه الاسطوانه *​ 
*بواسطة*

*م/علي عبد الناصر علي *
*مهندس مساحات دقيقه *​


تنويه هام من مشرف القسم
تم حذف ارقام التليفونات
الاخ الغالى على عبد الناصر
سيكون افضل والثواب اكثر لو تضع لنا روابط هذه الكتب والبرامج والشروحات ولك منى الشكر والتقدير
مشرف القسم عمروعلى3​


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكركم جدا ولكن دلونى كيف أحصل على الشرح ؟


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ويمكنك الحصول على هذا السي دي بارسال رساله قصيره مكتوب فيها الاسم والعنوان والبريد الالكتروني وسوف يتم الرد عليك برساله بعد48 ساعه على كيفية الحصول على هذا الس دي 
*سواء عبر البريد السريع أو عبر البريد الالكتروني على الرقم التالي ********** مجانا *


----------



## Amjad Issa (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير
الاسم: م. امجد زهدي عيسى
فلسطين
الرجاء ارسال الس دي على العنوان الالكتروني التالي: azohdif***********


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

م علي شكرا علي هذا المجهود 
انا سعيد جدا بنشر كتابي المدخل لعمل المساحة في الطرق في هذه السي دي 
واتمني ان احصل علي نسخة منها
شكرا علي المجهود
م دفع الله حمدان هجو


----------



## عبد الله والجديد (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو التوضيح الرسالة مجانا ام الـ سي دي مجانا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لقد تمت عملية ارسال الرسالة وارجوا الرد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ما هو المجانا نرجو التوضيح السي دي او الرسالة يكون الافضل لو يتم وضع روابط تحميل الشروحات ونكون ممتنين جدا


----------



## عبدو99 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجو التوضيح اكثر يا مهندس علي عبد الناصر علي ومشكور جدا


----------



## أبوبكر الأمين محمد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

وضح كيف نحصل على الشرح


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (20 سبتمبر 2008)

نرجو التوضيح اكثر


----------



## المساح88 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ...
كم سعر الاسطوانة ؟ وكيف يمكنني الحصول عليها ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السيد علي عبد الناصر
كنا باتتظار المفاجئة ولكن يا ريت لو اننا لم ننتظر حيث لا داعي لة 
اما ان تنشر ما تقولة عن دي في دي او لا تحاول ان تتلاعب بالمنتدي وتجعل الاخرين في حيرة عن كيفية الحصول علي ما ذكرته انت اعتقد يا اخ انك قد تكون مريض تحياتي


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمرور يا اخواني الكرام 
سوف أضع اليكم روابط السي دي على المنتدى الكريم للاستفاده العامه في اقرب فرصه واعزروني عن التاخير بسبب انقطاع النت سوف اعمل في اقصى سرعه للاستفاده وشكرااا


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يا بشمهندس أزهر الشاعر اني لا اتلاعب بالمنتدى و لا انا بمريض ولكن الظروف التي تاخرني وشكرا لك ولا تظن بي سوء والله اعلم ما في نيتي


----------



## عمروعلى3 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على تعاونك ........ الصادق


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد طول أنتظار ,,, حصريا مفاجأة العشر الاوخر من رمضان
*لقد تم أعداد سي دي ديفيدي يشمل على جميع مايهتم به طلاب و مهندسي المساحه سواء في العمل الميداني او العمل المكتبي *
* محتويات الاسطوانه :*
*[SIZE=+0]المساحه الهندسيه[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]برنـــــــــــامـــج التشغيـــل
برنامج تسريع تحميل الملفات
*​*
[/SIZE]**[SIZE=+0]كتب عن المـساحه الهندسيه:

المدخل الى علم المساحة

المساحه الارضية

المساحه العمليه​
المساحه التصويريه​
المساحه الجيوديسيه​
تقنية مدنية مساحة​
المدخل لعمل مساحة في الطرق​
التوقيع المساحي​
الرفع التفصيلي​
الرفع الطبوغرافي​
المضلعات​
الحساب المساحي

كتاب تعليم الرسم المساحي​
الاستشعار عن بعد​
مراجعه عامه على المساحه المستويه​
مسائل على المساحه المستويه


برامـــــــج المساحه الهندسيه:​

التصميم الهندسي ( الاتوكاد2006 ).

محول ملفات اتوكاد.

رسم أشكال سطح الارض ( السيرفر )

تصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) 

برنامج المدخل الاحصائي ( SPSS )

تعليم أجهزة المساحه الهندسيه:

أعمال الميزانية

التوتل ستيشن.(فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه )

كتاب تعلم التوتل ستيشن لايكا

اِستخدام جهــاز النوتال ستيشن موديل 
510--set 610

الجي بي أس
​
تعليم برامج المساحه الهندسيه

اتوكاد 2006 ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).

برنامج رسم أشكال سطح الارض السيرفر ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).

برنامج لتصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).​
مجلات المساحه هندسيه.

أصدار من جمعية المساحه المصريه .

الرجاء من سيادتكم الدعاء لي بالنجاح و التوفيق الدائم 
وكل عام وانت بخير​
تم أعداد هذه الاسطوانه 

بواسطة
م/علي عبد الناصر علي 
مهندس مساحات دقيقه


​*[/SIZE]


----------



## م.علي عبد الناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*حصريا مفاجأة العشر الاوخر من رمضان*

بعد طول أنتظار ,,, حصريا مفاجأة العشر الاوخر من رمضان
*لقد تم أعداد سي دي ديفيدي يشمل على جميع مايهتم به طلاب و مهندسي المساحه سواء في العمل الميداني او العمل المكتبي*
*محتويات الاسطوانه :*

*[SIZE=+0]المساحه الهندسيه[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+0]برنـــــــــــامـــج التشغيـــل
برنامج تسريع تحميل الملفات
[/SIZE]*​*[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]**[SIZE=+0]
كتب عن المـساحه الهندسيه:

المدخل الى علم المساحة

المساحه الارضية

المساحه العمليه

المساحه التصويريه

المساحه الجيوديسيه

تقنية مدنية مساحة

المدخل لعمل مساحة في الطرق

التوقيع المساحي

الرفع التفصيلي

الرفع الطبوغرافي

المضلعات

الحساب المساحي

كتاب تعليم الرسم المساحي

الاستشعار عن بعد

مراجعه عامه على المساحه المستويه

مسائل على المساحه المستويه


برامـــــــج المساحه الهندسيه:​

التصميم الهندسي ( الاتوكاد2006 ).

محول ملفات اتوكاد.

رسم أشكال سطح الارض ( السيرفر )

تصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) 

برنامج المدخل الاحصائي ( SPSS )

تعليم أجهزة المساحه الهندسيه:

أعمال الميزانية

التوتل ستيشن.(فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه )

كتاب تعلم التوتل ستيشن لايكا

اِستخدام جهــاز النوتال ستيشن موديل 
510--set 610

الجي بي أس
​

تعليم برامج المساحه الهندسيه

اتوكاد 2006 ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).

برنامج رسم أشكال سطح الارض السيرفر ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).

برنامج لتصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).


مجلات المساحه هندسيه.

أصدار من جمعية المساحه المصريه .

الرجاء من سيادتكم الدعاء لي بالنجاح و التوفيق الدائم 
وكل عام وانت بخير​
تم أعداد هذه الاسطوانه 

بواسطة
م/علي عبد الناصر علي 
مهندس مساحات دقيقه
​[/SIZE]*


----------



## Abo Fares (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

نشكر صاحب الموضوع على موضوعه.. 

تم نقل الموضوع إلى مكانه المناسب في ملتقى هندسة المساحة والطرق..

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## عمروعلى3 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم ابو الحلول مشكور على تعاونكم


ومن جانبنا كذلك تم دمج الموضوع مع الموضوع الاصلى لنفس العضو الكريم

الأخ العضو الكريم يحظر كتابة نفس الموضوع بأكثر من منتدى


----------



## سيف محمدزين احمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان الحسنات


----------



## المساح السلفى (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الان يمكن ان نقول شكرأ لمجهودك كان من الاول يا أخي


----------



## مزن محمود (21 سبتمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx its very useful


----------



## مطلك سليمان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم اجعل عليا --علي في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## علي عبدالناصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## محمدين علي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير وزادك من فضله وعلمه


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

حفظكم الله لنا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## اسراء خليل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سارة هندسة (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي والافضل لو توفرت مواضيع في الgisاوتعليم لبرامج المساحة


----------



## beto (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thank you yaa man


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2008)

بعض الروابط ليس بها الملفات المطلوبة منها رابط التوتل ستيشن.(فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه )كذلك رابط 
تصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) 

حيث حجم الملف صغير جدا مقارنة مع حجم الملف الحقيقى .فهل من توضيح .


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كذلك رابط برنامج لتصميم الطرق (LandAutodesk ) ( فيديو صوت وصوره باللغه العربيه ).

شاهد الرابط 
Autodesk Land Desktop vedio.rar
View Full Image Download Image Download File Save to My Files 
No description entered
Uploaded: 09/20/2008 
File Size: 428 B 
Edit description and tags 
هل هذا هو الحجم الحقيقى للملف










Add a description for this image:file:
You have characters left. 

Tag this image:file:
You have characters left. 

or Cancel


----------



## garary (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Uploaded: 09/20/2008 
File Size: 428 B
هنا اللون اوضح


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووورررر


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررر واتمنى ادا فى حد عنده شرح لجهاز الليفل يحطه


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

تعليم التوتل استيشن صوت وصوره مو راضي يفتح معاى ممنكن تفيدونى


----------



## أبو غيداء (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم و أود الإشارة إلى أن الكتب الخاصة بالمؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني و المهني بالسعودية التي أوردتها هي نسخ أولية و قد تم تعديل الكثير منها بطبعات حديثة خالية من الأخطاء و هذه النسخ و ضعت لتجربتها لمدة عام في الميدان قبل اعتمادها . فللأخوة القائمين على المؤسسة جزيل الشكر و للمستفيدين وجب التنبيه مع حفظ حقوق المؤلفين .


----------



## المساح الاردني (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا على الكتب القيمة


----------



## ميدو ايجيبت (17 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك

وادع الله لك ولنا بالتوفيق


----------



## abood12345 (18 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ومواضيع شيقه وجميله ومفيده يعطيك العافيه


----------



## سامر الشبح (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noor-noor (9 مايو 2009)

جاري التحميل
شكرا ع جهودكم 
تحياتي


----------



## babankarey (10 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخ (م.علي عبدالناصر) على هذه المواضيع والبرامج المفيدة،*بارك الله فيك و**جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## مازن القدسي (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكر لك وبارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

*




*​


----------



## noor-noor (21 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العكيدي (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## مبارك محمد قبيل (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## metkal (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metkal (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وليد الزين (23 يونيو 2010)

*الله يرزقك ويحفطك ويحميك ويعطيك الف عافية*​


----------



## عصااام المطري (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررر


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (30 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sarab sarab (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يسترها معاك


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

يارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## محمد الجفري (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م.طبوغرافيا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكن ....... يفضل اخي ان تضع الرولبط لنحصل عليه


----------



## mohammed samomi (22 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## mohammed samomi (22 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks:12:​ 

dfgd​


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## a2med elsawy (6 مايو 2014)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## كبل (6 مايو 2014)

شكر على المجهود الكبير​


----------



## adel104 (7 مايو 2014)

(إن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا) أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اعجال (9 مايو 2014)

يسلموا على المكتبة المتنوعة والمفيدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

